# how to find men friendly drivers



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

hi there...new to uber, love the service, use it often...Q: how to find men friendly drivers...is there a way to request a male friendly driver...any particular etiquette? would love to know  thanks!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

...men friendly drivers...? I...don't understand the question here...


----------



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

if as a customer I want to show my generosity towards a driver...how will I know if that is accepted.....


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

misty moans said:


> if as a customer I want to show my generosity towards a driver...how will I know if that is accepted.....


You're going to have to elaborate further on what exactly you mean by "male friendly". This could be interpreted in a number of different ways.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

it's not a dating service....

I guess you could do like some girls and give them a 5 star rating with your name and phone number in the comment though. lol


----------



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

how would you elaborate? I am referring to drivers who would welcome certain advances from a male passenger


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Plus, I mean...how do you ever know? At a bar or anywhere? You flirt and if they flirt back, win. If not, move on.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I know there are a variety of fetishes and to each their own, spice of life and all but an uber driver? Really?


----------



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

I guess you're right...was hoping that there may be a certain etiquette/code when it comes to drivers....


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Search grinder on your phone in the car, find a guy, ask them if they think he's cute. 
Your passenger rating would be horrible but then you'd know if they like guys or not


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

No special code like tap twice on the seat back. 

Same as for anything else, make some small talk, try to figure out if they are gay or straight see if you click, and go from there.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

There are any number of apps for this. Uber is not one of them.


----------



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No special code like tap twice on the seat back.
> 
> Same as for anything else, make some small talk, try to figure out if they are gay or straight see if you click, and go from there.


sounds good....appreciate the pointers....(I like the tap twice quote)


----------



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

misty moans said:


> sounds good....appreciate the pointers....(I like the tap twice quote)


maybe there should be a tap-trice code


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

D Town said:


> There are any number of apps for this. Uber is not one of them.


It's never bothered me when someone has flirted with me a little. I personally would not yes to male or female but I would feel flattered just the same. There have been those of us with an inclination who have been lucky enough and I say have fun as long as you have consent on your dash cam!!


----------



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's never bothered me when someone has flirted with me a little. I personally would not yes to male or female but I would feel flattered just the same. There have been those of us with an inclination who have been lucky enough and I say have fun as long as you have consent on your dash cam!!


mmhhhhhhhhhhh interesting.....


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's never bothered me when someone has flirted with me a little. I personally would not yes to male or female but I would feel flattered just the same. There have been those of us with an inclination who have been lucky enough and I say have fun as long as you have consent on your dash cam!!


That's adding a needless layer of liability and uncomfortableness to a business transaction. "Flirting" with someone who is in effect captive and alone in a small metal box with you is a terrible idea. If I'm driving I'm not looking to go party or have a date with anyone I'm trying to make money. If I want a date or hookup there are a list of apps for that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

misty moans said:


> mmhhhhhhhhhhh interesting.....


Don't get that interested in, I don't roll that way, am way far away and very happily engaged, hence not interested.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

D Town said:


> That's adding a needless layer of liability and uncomfortableness to a business transaction. "Flirting" with someone who is in effect captive and alone in a small metal box with you is a terrible idea. If I'm driving I'm not looking to go party or have a date with anyone I'm trying to make money. If I want a date or hookup there are a list of apps for that.


I get what you are saying and you are probably right. There's a skill to subtlety flirting that's probably lost on most people.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

misty moans said:


> hi there...new to uber, love the service, use it often...Q: how to find men friendly drivers...is there a way to request a male friendly driver...any particular etiquette? would love to know  thanks!


You mean like a driver you could talk about sport subjects like the yankees and mets.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

misty moans said:


> hi there...new to uber, love the service, use it often...Q: how to find men friendly drivers...is there a way to request a male friendly driver...any particular etiquette? would love to know  thanks!


You're gay i take it? Just find the gay hood and drive there, you'll have no problem, most larger cities have them, eh?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

You'd just have to trust your graydar!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hell no


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> You mean like a driver you could talk about sport subjects like the yankees and mets.


Hey the mets pulled it off today... avoiding the sweep. LGM!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Just ask for the best state park (wink, wink) and if they know, you will know.


----------



## UberMaine14 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm for the the most part an honest laid back person. We can talk as long as you want on the ride about what ever you want. Start simple with "hey I find you attractive". You don't pull out random fetishes on strangers and u definitely don't wanna do it to someone who's driving. For your safety and that awkward silence.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

San Francisco

The Berlin Club in Chicago

The entire Wrigleyville area 

The pink pony

Kevils


----------



## misty moans (Apr 13, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> You're gay i take it? Just find the gay hood and drive there, you'll have no problem, most larger cities have them, eh?


yes. I am interested in finding drivers that are also so inclined  ....and start the flirting from the back seat


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I find it difficult to believe anyone would seriously post here for this really. More than likely someone got bored and created this. Well have fun.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeez, it's 2016, sweetheart. Come out, come out already. 
You live in NY, the birthplace of gay visibility and consciousness in America, aka The Movement.
And that means you don't have to use code words or gestures to show interest. 
Or anonymously troll the ridesharing discussion forums for tips on picking up trade using a laughable drag name.

"my goal is to always come from a place of love ...but sometimes you just have to break it down for a mother****er"
― RuPaul


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Personally, as a driver, if Im looking for more than just driving that night, I'll wear a pink feather boa. No boa = no interest


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Did you guys not notice the avatar ?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

misty moans said:


> I guess you're right...was hoping that there may be a certain etiquette/code when it comes to drivers....


Usually a large financial tip at the end of the trip is a good way to start. ☺


----------

